# Colon cleanse while breastfeeding



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there any safe body cleansing for mama while breastfeeding. My baby is nine months old and I was reading about colon cleanse and wanted to try it to jump start a healthier lifestyle.

Thanks.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Psillium Husks. I am spelling it phonetically, but they are Aw' natural and they clean out your lower digestive system, including the colon, I used them after I had Noah and I just bought some at the local health food store for SIL, $7.99. Totally safe, lots of good fiber, just remember to drink lots of water while taking them. I put it in O.J. , it's like pulp. Don't wait too long to drink it though, cuz the husks will swell up and it will be like oatmeal!


----------



## jennmk13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Personally, I would Not do a colon cleanse while breastfeeding. Everything that you are detoxing can go right out through your breast milk.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmk13* 
Personally, I would Not do a colon cleanse while breastfeeding. Everything that you are detoxing can go right out through your breast milk.

This


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmk13* 
Personally, I would Not do a colon cleanse while breastfeeding. Everything that you are detoxing can go right out through your breast milk.

That is the feeling that I was having. I will wait and do a total body cleanse when she is totally done with bf. Thanks. It will be a couple of years I am sure.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Wow, I was coming here to ask the exact same thing.

Would the Psillium husks do the same thing as a full cleanse? It seems like it would be just like taking fiber, should I not be doing that while bfing either.

Hmmm, I may have to call my midwife on this one.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
Would the Psillium husks do the same thing as a full cleanse? It seems like it would be just like taking fiber, should I not be doing that while bfing either.

Good question - would you mind posting what your midwife says? Many women eat really high fiber diets - so I can't see an increase in fiber as a bad thing, but it would be interesting to know what your midwife says. I picture it as 'pushing things completely through' rather than 'detoxifying'...


----------



## jennmk13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Fiber is a great way to cleanse and it won’t affect your breast milk negatively like a traditional colon cleanse would.


----------

